# Instituto em dificuldades financeiras



## Luis França (9 Dez 2007 às 00:55)

*Weather office out of funds*
Last updated 12/9/2007 9:41:39 AM link

The Fiji Meteorological Services has run out of cash. Director of Meteorology Rajendra Prasad said the centre had to pay its electricity bill and has no more money. Mr Prasad said the Fiji Electricity Authority had called him to say power to the centre would be disconnected if the bill was not paid. "We had been facing maintenance problems and it will be looked into when we get the new allocation," he said.
"The Nausori radar had gone down and we needed to send someone from the Nadi office to fix the problem. I have been trying to send a technician but somehow the person did not get there in time so the radar has gone down."
Mr Prasad said there was a blackout at the centre and it was difficult to reach the Nausori radar office which covers the Vanua Levu, Lau and group and other areas.
He said maintenance problems would be solved when budget allocation for the meteorology office has been disbursed.


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Dez 2007 às 11:50)

O IM ainda não chegou a esse ponto mas já não deve faltar muito


----------

